# Chartplotter/GPS App for Android



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

I was looking for a chartplotter/GPS app for my Android phone to use until I get a "real" unit for the boat.  There are lots of choices for an iPhone/iPad, but somewhat slimmer pickings for Android.  

But I found this one, and I think it might be a winner  -- both in terms of app features as well as in price ($7), compared to others.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mx.mariner


You can download NOAA coastal maps onto your phone, and then use the maps off-line (no GPS connection needed).  Using the GPS feature, you can track your location and even switch from map view to a satellite view.  This link does not show it, but I think the latest version (that I downloaded) will include waypoints and a track feature.  Won't know about tracking and waypoints until I get it on the water.

But for now, looks like it's a good app to have, even as a backup.


AP


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Any updates on this app? Been looking at handheld gps units but I just got a galaxy s3 and was wondering if I could use that instead. THe google earth seems pretty good but I haven't been able to find a chartplotter feature for it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I downloaded this app. With the satellite view I'm thinking this could be a pretty good application. Once I get a chance to use it I will report back.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I originally bought the GPS Kit app for hunting and trapping, but I think it also works great for coastal fishing.

I find using a cached Google satellite map is better than a blue screen with "1"'s all over it.

Seeing the Google screen in direct sun is impossible, but you can see the track line.

I assume it works on an android.


----------

